# Books Recommended by our Members (March 2013)



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

For the list of recommendations in February 2013, look here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,141149.0.html

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar.

Generally, this thread is for quick recommendations. You know, you're sitting with a friend at dinner and you say, "Hey, I just finished this book and I think you would love it!" That kind of thing.

If you've got a book review or other site and would like to regularly share reviews with us, we invite you to start a thread in the Book Bazaar for your site and periodically post links to reviews, subject to our posting rules for authors and bloggers.

Also, please use generic links, or, even better, the Link-Maker to make KindleBoards affiliate links. But please do not link through another site.

Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines.

Betsy, Ann, & Geoffrey
KB Moderators


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Trajectory of Dreams. A superb page-turner by Nicole Wolverton.


----------



## Boston Rich (Mar 1, 2013)

I just finished "The Night Circus" by Erin Morgenstorn.This is a tough book to type as far as genre is concerned, it is somewhat of a horror story, a drama and a love story. It's about two magicians who have been trained since childhood to compete against each other and the contest plays out at a mysterious circus that only opens at night. Very well written, great characters and a very fun read.


----------



## AuthorJotter (Feb 24, 2013)

I highly recommend Finding Clarity: A Mom, A Dwarf, and a Posh Private School in the People's Republic of Berkeley, by Laura Novak. Part mystery, it is hilarious and a joy to read!


----------



## David Tindell (Mar 3, 2013)

If you enjoy military fiction, especially naval fiction, I recommend the "Dan Lenson" series by David Poyer. Read them in chronological order of the character, rather than publication date, and start with "The Circle".


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bad Games: A Novel (A Dark Psychological Thriller), Jeff Menapace's new horror thriller, and it's a humdinger.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I've just finished reading Donna Fasano's new romance trilogy The Single Daddy Club. I bought the books singularly but she's since brought the boxed set out.

http://www.amazon.com/Single-Daddy-Club-Boxed-ebook/dp/B00B4H3IYI/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1362935056&sr=8-5&keywords=donna+fasano


----------



## Emma Clark Lam (Mar 11, 2013)

I am just about to finish _The Song of Achilles_ by Madeline Miller (only £3.98 on Amazon Kindle at the moment)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Song-of-Achilles-ebook/dp/B005FPWUSA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1363270856&sr=1-1

It has been a great read - full of action, (gay) romance and Greek mythology! It is set before and during the Trojan War and Miller does a deft job of fleshing out the Greek myths. I love the way she combines the mythology (tales of the Gods) with the very human romance between Achilles and Patroclus (the first-person storyteller). You are right there in the thick of it, feeling the intense emotions of the main characters. It is a compelling and dramatic read. Highly recommended!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Phoenix Heart, another excellent suspense thriller by Carolyn Nash.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Sisterhood by Helen Bryan. To be published April 30. I read an advance reader copy, and I gave it five stars.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I would recommend "Finding the Path" by Michaela Grey.  It is a very good book.  It is an action/sort of romance.


----------



## C. A. White (Nov 30, 2012)

*Geddy's Moon by John Mulhall.* I was completely floored. Here is my amazon review because I don't know how to paste on this site.

"Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you one of the best new authors of 2013. Immerse youself in the mysterious splendor as Geddy's Moon effortlessly adds itself to literature's beloved American novels, bypassing today's pop culture mediocrity of Stephanie Meyer and E.L. James. John Mulhall joins the ranks of great storytellers such as Stephen King, Neil Gaiman and yes, I'm going to say it, Steven Spielberg.

A good story is more than just a great plot with unpredictable twists and turns. A good story will bring you into each page and force you to care about the characters in such a way that makes you want to reach in and hug them or shout at them in anger. A good story makes you want to linger on each sentence, each paragraph, leaving you apprehensive about turning the next page. A good story not only keeps you on the edge of your seat at times and neglecting your life, but it also conjures up feelings in such a way where you must pause and stare out the window in contemplation. A good story leaves you in a trance for days as if all those written experiences just happened to YOU. For the mind can't distinguish what is reality and what is imagined. The mind only processes the images you give it. Therefore making the emotional reactions very real.

And that is what John Mulhall does in this breathtaking debut novel. You will be there at the side of each character - good and evil. You will feel the pull of the moon and all it's power. And you will be there in the audience, shoving popcorn in your mouth... entranced by this timeless adventure when it is portrayed on the silver screen."


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

All The Wild Children: A Noir Memoir is about as gripping as any work of fiction going.

It's very special indeed.

Truly magical yet completely embedded in real life events.

http://www.amazon.com/All-the-Wild-Children-ebook/dp/B00BUGDDA2/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1364509382&sr=8-1&keywords=all+the+wild+children


----------



## MommaSaysRead (Feb 10, 2013)

Since starting reviewing books for Momma Says Read I have a couple of really outstanding books I can recommend.

Fantasy

OH MY GOODNESS this book is awesomeMystery

This book is so good and it's totally hilarious!Dystopian

My teenagers have said they might die if they have to wait too long for the next bookSci-Fi

Joe was totally enthralled!Childrens 

This book is incredibly sweet and is so easy for little ones to read.


----------

